# Suspension Compressor and Tank?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm wondering what the specs. are on the compressor and tank are for the factory suspension. The next question is can the tank and compressor be upgraded without affecting the software that runs the suspension. As to answer the inevitable question why am I asking this, read on...
So eventually I'm thinking I'll put air horns in the car, I'd love to get locomotive horns in there but I don't know where I'd fit them in the car so I'll probably just put air horns in but thats regardless.
And your probably wondering what this has to do with the suspension compressor and tank, well I got to thinking which is always scary with me.







Why use another compressor and possibly a small tank for horns when you've already got a compressor and tank. Then I started thinking about all the details, PSI, tolerances of current equipment, does software count on pressure to measure volume, etc. The compressor would probably also have to be upgraded at the least, maybe a new tank and lines as well.








Another neat bonus would be to put a regular compressor valve in the CD changer compartment so you could fill your bike tires while on the road. Call me crazy and maybe i won't ever do it but I thought I'd ask to see if it was even possible...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

you ARE crazy dude. a boat or train horn?
Just get the triple horn set that comes with its own tiny compressor! Its cheap, easy to install, and will give you the euro-sounding horns without possibly damaging your whole stock air suspension setup.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/Air-H...xXE=Q
the only reason i say to do this instead of tapping into your stock system is price.... when you have horn kits costing less than 40 bucks for triples, why would you risk doing that to your stock system?


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Well if i got the triple horn thing I wouldn't. The using the suspension idea was for a locomotive horn which could potentially be illegal. I wouldn't use it in the city, wait till your in the country side by train tracks, who would know the difference they can be heard 10 miles away.
You'd need more then just a little compressor that comes with those triple horns to power a locomotive horn... Just an idea at the moment I don't have the money, as said before when I start thinking it can be scary.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

well i think that is hilarious.
if you do it, you REALLY have to post sound/video clips. You'd give old farmers heart attacks dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
crazy, but funny.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

He he I will, it'll be a while but will have some bragging writes, thats for sure. My biggest thing is how to make them concealed so there not visible, I don't want to take the whole roof rack bar route but I've got times since I don't currently have the money...


----------

